

Why stories like Egypt are fit for HN - tav
http://tav.espians.com/why-stories-like-egypt-are-fit-for-hacker-news.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I hear what you say, and I've upvoted you, but I disagree with you completely.
I believe that stories such as those currently unfolding in Egypt are
absolutely unsuited to HN.

Here are my specific counter-points:

    
    
        It's historic! Just look at the picture to the right!
        If something truly momentous is happening, then I'd
        like to see discussion about it on HN - it tends to
        be well-informed.
    

Well informed discussion does not make it suitable. If it's not somehow
specific to HN instead of generic news discussion groups then it doesn't
belong on HN. You get well-informed discussion elsewhere if you know where to
look.

    
    
        The Hacker News Guidelines explicitly allows for
        political stories that demonstrate "evidence of some
        interesting new phenomenon".
    

There is no interesting new phenomenon being reported. No one is claiming that
new technologies are specifically helping, there are just vague claims that
see to be based on the idea that Twitter and Facebook are new and hip and cool
and therefore must be helping. There are no facts, there is no information.

    
    
        It's arguably more worthy of discussion than the
        majority of the Techcrunch posts that we see on HN.
    

That's true, but most of the Techcrunch crap doesn't belong here either.

    
    
        It's an entrepreneurial opportunity! With a GDP of
        nearly $500bn, Egypt just became a lot more attractive
        for innovative startups.
    

Excellent - tell us how! Tell us what! Connect startup opportunities to what's
happening!

Just don't endlessly regurgitate the same news that we're seeing 24 hours a
day on every other "news" medium.

Keep HN special.

------
georgecmu
Your blogpost would make a great Tell HN submission.

